

Show HN: Csvlint.go, command line tool for validating CSV files against RFC 4180 - azylman
https://github.com/Clever/csvlint

======
rgarcia
Cool that you can download this as a standalone binary for OSX/linux/windows!
Nice work

------
maerF0x0
Sometimes we work with really large CSV, anyway to make it bail on first
error?

~~~
azylman
I haven't done any performance testing on large data sets yet, but in general
I've been super happy with the Go's CSV library, both in terms of performance
and ease-of-use.

If the speed ends up being a problem, it should be pretty easy to add a
"\--bail" flag or something.

~~~
maerF0x0
In your experience is it CPU bound or disk? Maybe you can split files and use
go routines etc?

